# [RISOLTO] Tap-click disabilitato

## devi

Reinstallando gli xorg-drivers come indicato in questa discussione: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6174130.html ho perso il tap-click del touchpad.

Suggerimenti?Last edited by devi on Tue Feb 16, 2010 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devi

Risolto! Ho modificato il file /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi in questo modo:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

<match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics TouchPad">

<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

<!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

<!-- EXAMPLE:

<merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">120</merge>

-->

</match>

<!--     <match key="info.product" contains="AlpsPS/2 ALPS">

<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

</match>

<match key="info.product" contains="appletouch">

<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

</match>

<match key="info.product" contains="bcm5974">

<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

</match>-->

<!--

<merge key="input.x11_options.touchpadoff" type="string">0</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.shmconfig" type="string">on</merge>-->

<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">3</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.protocol" type="string">event</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.vertedgescroll" type="string">true</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.horizedgescroll" type="string">true</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.RightEdge" type="string">5300</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">1700</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.BottomEdge" type="string">4200</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TopEdge" type="string">1700</merge>

<!--<merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge> -->

<merge key="input.x11_options.VertScrollDelta" type="string">100</merge>

</match>

</device>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

## viralex

già tempo fa avevo risolto brutalmente con "synclient TapButton1=1"   :Laughing: 

----------

